# MFF Dealers Den



## JebroneKitty (Dec 30, 2013)

I've tried a few times with people and I'm fairly upset that I can't find her. I commissioned a lady at MFF (Midwest Furfest), she couldn't finish it at the con so I gave her my mailing address and phone number, I have yet to receive a response from her. (Mind you I should have asked for a phone number back)

Either way does any one know an older lady that does "Bushy Boys"? She was in the far left area in the main dealers den close by the candy stand and candles. She also had painting on a wooden board.


----------



## Percy (Dec 30, 2013)

Have you actually tried contacting her? Perhaps she's accidentally forgot about it.


----------



## Lobar (Dec 30, 2013)

Percy said:


> Have you actually tried contacting her? Perhaps she's accidentally forgot about it.



Pretty sure that's why he's asking if anyone knows who she is.

Why someone would commission an artist without knowing who they are in the first place is beyond me though.


----------



## Percy (Dec 30, 2013)

Lobar said:


> Pretty sure that's why he's asking if anyone knows who she is.
> 
> Why someone would commission an artist without knowing who they are in the first place is beyond me though.


Probably. Unfortunately while I was at MFF, I don't recognize the person.
I guess that's his lesson then. You really should have gathered the contact info on the person you're buying something from. >.>


----------



## JebroneKitty (Jan 4, 2014)

Percy said:


> Probably. Unfortunately while I was at MFF, I don't recognize the person.
> I guess that's his lesson then. You really should have gathered the contact info on the person you're buying something from. >.>


That was fairly rude!
Either way thats why I'm asking here. Is if any one may know how to get into contact with her. D:


----------



## DuncanHusky (Jan 7, 2014)

JebroneKitty said:


> Either way does any one know an older lady that does "Bushy Boys"? She was in the far left area in the main dealers den close by the candy stand and candles. She also had painting on a wooden board.



Sounds like it could be BushyCat? www.furaffinity.net/user/bushycat

Good luck!


----------

